# Squirrel Hunting



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Heading to my deer camp this weekend with a buddy to do a few chores, some squirrel hunting and general loafing. Always enjoy hunting bushy tails this time of year with a .22 rifle. Will probably have some for supper Saturday night.

Need to get kids out squirrel hunting. It's a great way to introduce them to hunting and a pretty darned fun sport. Only negative is the darned skeeters.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Sadly our season doesn't open here in Michigan until Sept 15. Most times the skeeters are gone by then. I would wear a skeeter jacket if I were hunting them now.

Our hickory nut trees are just loaded with nuts this year and are already falling. Corn planted in the fields around our wood also. I think it is going to be a great season this year.

Can't wait to get the hornet out.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

It has been so cool here I would Love to be out there after them but my health isn't letting me at this time.

big rockpile


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds like a lot of fun


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Since I don't have squirrel dogs anymore, I just can't get excited about squirrel hunting. Nothing like stomping through the woods with a couple buddies swapping stories and taking turns shooting squirrels. I don't believe I could set under a hickory tree and wait for a squirrel anymore. It just lacks the camaraderie and excitement.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Shot three Saturday morning. Weather was cool enough that the skeeters weren't a problem.
Deboned them and whipped up an iron skillet squirrel pot pie, here's the recipe.

Three squirrels deboned, brown meat in an iron skillet.
Add can of mushroom soup, carrots, celery, onion and corn. Simmer until everything is fork tender, one hour or more.
In separate pan prepare some runny mashed potatoes. 
Take iron skillet off stove to cool slightly, then top the fixings with a layer of mashed potatoes spread smooth.
Pop tater covered iron skillet of goodies in the broiler, lightly brown top of taters.
Add a little cheese on top of taters and lightly brown again.
Take it out to cool and firm up a bit, then serve.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

I'll have to try that recipe!!! Wife and i love squirrel and usually Dutch oven it over camp coals.

Can't wait till season opens. We've been kicking up lots of partridge lately, we i might try my hand at grouse hunting this year.

Like barnbuilder said, nothing better than romping around the woods with a gun in hand


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Fishindude said:


> Shot three Saturday morning. Weather was cool enough that the skeeters weren't a problem.
> Deboned them and whipped up an iron skillet squirrel pot pie, here's the recipe.
> 
> Three squirrels deboned, brown meat in an iron skillet.
> ...


Sounds like a winner. We have a LOT of tree rats here.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I always hunt squirrels with a good powerful air rifle. , Much quieter & cheaper shooting than a .22, & it tests your shooting skills more. I'll bet I could fill a pick-up truck bed with all the meat I have taken over the years !!


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

What kind of range does your air rifle have?


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

A long time ago one of my buddies was off work one winter so he spent a lot of time getting meat to eat. He said that winter he shot and ate 80+ squirrels. When the snowshoe hare population is high a person could live on them.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

Esteban29304 said:


> I always hunt squirrels with a good powerful air rifle. , Much quieter & cheaper shooting than a .22, & it tests your shooting skills more. I'll bet I could fill a pick-up truck bed with all the meat I have taken over the years !!


We'll use .22 sub-sonics (770fps) during deer season lunch. Limit out on squirrel during lunch and the deer are none the wiser because they're quieter than the average pellet gun.

I would still love if they made a 30-30(or 06)/.22lr combo, sure would be a great survival gun & one I'd take into my deer blind. Unfortunately most combos are rifle/shotgun


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I used to do the same thing with my Sheridan pump air rifle. I kept the home supplied with squirrels & rabbits all season. I still have a couple of Sheridans & never get tired of shooting them. Much cheaper than shooting a .22, now !!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got fed up trying to find 22 LR and 22 Mag ammo so bought a 22 hornet. found the recipe to down load it to 22lr speeds or even 22 mag speeds and that is what I use most of th time now adays to squirrel hunt with.
then one day I wasn't seeing any squrrels but saw a coyote beyond the range I figured the hornet had with the reduced loads.

Found a down loaded recipe for my 220 swift so now I can take it and a few regular 3800 FPS ammo, if I happen to see a coyote I insert a full power round dial up the scope and either take out the coyote of scare the crap out of it.

No longer fooling with rim fire ammo.

I keep a good supply of primers because I reload a bunch of rifle ammo, keep the little 55 gr. bullets because I use them in the swift for coyotes, only thing not duel poperus is the powder and if I had a savage Muzzle loader it would be.

I like bacon wraped squirrel and bake it.

*My own bacon wrapped bakes squirrel.
*
Amount of squirrel per family needs, For just wife and I, 4 work.

4 whole dressed squirrels soaked in salt water for 6 hours, removed from that and placed in a marinate of liquid smoke minced garlic and minced onion for 24 hours.

Remove from marinate salt and pepper.

wrap each squirrels with enough bacon to make a nice warm blanket for them.
Place on a raised baking rack above a cookie sheet.
Bake for 3 hours at 250F.
*Finger licking good squirrel.*

 Al


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Range=
I have shot squirrels at up to 50 yds. with one, but most will be 1/2 that distance. You pump up these rifles for more power/longer range . Eight pumps are maximum, but 5 is what I use for almost all squirrel hunting. They are quieter than a .22 , so if your neighbors are not TOO close, they usually won't object. 
I have taken 10-15 squirrels in one day . These will also kill rabbits, possums, beaver, groundhogs, etc. I just bought some more pellets, too. Price was $10 for 500 shipped to my home. I always have a couple of these rifles for sale for about $150-$200 . Some are more since they are collectibles.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Our season just started the15th. The boys have been looking forward to it.


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Got fed up trying to find 22 LR and 22 Mag ammo so bought a 22 hornet. found the recipe to down load it to 22lr speeds or even 22 mag speeds and that is what I use most of th time now adays to squirrel hunt with.
> then one day I wasn't seeing any squrrels but saw a coyote beyond the range I figured the hornet had with the reduced loads.
> 
> Found a down loaded recipe for my 220 swift so now I can take it and a few regular 3800 FPS ammo, if I happen to see a coyote I insert a full power round dial up the scope and either take out the coyote of scare the crap out of it.
> ...


Smiling I thought I was only Rare Breed to wrap squirrels in bacon and put them on the grill . Try them same way on gas grill with smoke on one side or just flat-out smoke them .


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

Esteban29304 said:


> Range=
> I have shot squirrels at up to 50 yds. with one, but most will be 1/2 that distance. You pump up these rifles for more power/longer range . Eight pumps are maximum, but 5 is what I use for almost all squirrel hunting. They are quieter than a .22 , so if your neighbors are not TOO close, they usually won't object.
> I have taken 10-15 squirrels in one day . These will also kill rabbits, possums, beaver, groundhogs, etc. I just bought some more pellets, too. Price was $10 for 500 shipped to my home. I always have a couple of these rifles for sale for about $150-$200 . Some are more since they are collectibles.


I hear you I smoke them at 30 to 40 yards on average but this thing go easily up 75 yards .


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

OK how do you clean them? Nail them to a post and pull with the pickup? I like squirrels, just don't like the cleaning end. Dove season starts 9/1 and they are easier to clean, pop out the breast and done. squirrels around here gots ticks and fleas.


----------



## Back2Basix (Dec 24, 2015)

cpnkrunch said:


> OK how do you clean them? Nail them to a post and pull with the pickup? I like squirrels, just don't like the cleaning end. Dove season starts 9/1 and they are easier to clean, pop out the breast and done. squirrels around here gots ticks and fleas.


Super easy!!!! Cut behind the tail above the butthole and about 1" down the back. Step on the tail and pull the legs up, comes off like a sock. Very quick!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

A lot of u tube how to clean a squirrel in 10 seconds if you goggle them.
there is also the cut across the back and pull both ways, think big Rock does it that way if I remember.

. Al


----------



## 92utownxj (Sep 13, 2013)

I have great memories of squirrel hunting with friends in high school. It always starts August 15th here. About every Friday after school 4 of us would go to my house or a friends house. We'd squirrel hunt, talk, tell stories, laugh, drink mountain dew, have a great time. We always used .22lr. When we got them cleaned and in the fridge we'd got to eat at a local bar that had a family room. Great times. 

If we were squirrel hunting or fishing we were riding dirt bikes. We always finished it up at the local bar for a cheese burger and fries.


----------

